# Interesting



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

Worth it?......a bit like the Niche of roasters!

https://www.ikawacoffee.com/at-home/?gclid=Cj0KCQiAtrnuBRDXARIsABiN-7AK99s8ov1JAFZiqQZqGSShdir7LgCX6XTRViRSpQT7MRGXgU7U6Q8aAkeUEALw_wcB


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

nicholasj said:


> Worth it?......a bit like the Niche of roasters!


 I've had one for 2 years so it's old news.

The Niche has considerably lowered the price point for that type of specification in a grinder. The Ikawa is expensive and has a low capacity compared to other home roasters, so they are not really comparable.

In terms of my favourite coffee related purchases I have made though the Ikawa home is probably number 1 , though the Cafelat Robot is currently giving it serious competition.


----------



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

Step21 said:


> I've had one for 2 years so it's old news.
> 
> The Niche has considerably lowered the price point for that type of specification in a grinder. The Ikawa is expensive and has a low capacity compared to other home roasters, so they are not really comparable.
> 
> In terms of my favourite coffee related purchases I have made though the Ikawa home is probably number 1 , though the Cafelat Robot is currently giving it serious competition.


 I wasn't attempting to compare the two. Just that both have an innovative and modern design compared with "normal" run of the mill roasting machines.

Sorry if confusing.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Think there's one in the for sale section.


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

nicholasj said:


> I wasn't attempting to compare the two. Just that both have an innovative and modern design compared with "normal" run of the mill roasting machines.
> 
> Sorry if confusing.


 True. The Niche is a bit of an ugly duckling imo. But both are very compact and kitchen friendly.


----------



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

Step21 said:


> The Niche is a bit of an ugly duckling imo.


 You've upset my Niche!?


----------

